# What are you doing to keep fit this winter?



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

MB season is winding down (at least for me) in the upper midwest. Part of it is due to the lack of daylight. I rode the other morning and I started and finished in the dark....that just isn't much fun for me. 

I'll get a few more rides in on the weekends, but that will be it. I joined Anytime Fitness (24 hour gym with locations all over), and they will be putting a workout plan together for me to follow. I told them that I want to be in shape for skiing this winter, and ready to hop on the bike next spring.

What are you planning to do to keep fit this winter?


----------



## MADGSF (Jul 4, 2006)

I will be riding at night and already have this season. I may need to get better cold weather clothes but in Texas the rain is what stops you from trail riding in the winter. I also have an old MTB converted to single speed I ride on the street.


----------



## speedyd (Mar 10, 2004)

lifting weights 4 days a week,Swimming 1day,and ride weather permitting or
hitting ellipitical.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I get out and ride when I can, but I like spin classes and group computrainer sessions. I'm planning on getting a smart trainer this winter and trying Zwift etc.


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

I try and squeeze a ride in here or there but other than that I hit the gym a few days a week for strength training. I will also ride the stationary bike a bunch of times over winter.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

Trail running preparing for my first 50k in Jan. Just enjoying being out in the woods when most everyone else is hiding inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Commute provides basic aerobic capacity

Alpine touring provides aerobic and anaerobic capacity with overall body strength

Curling provides upper body strength 

Abs and core exercise to tie it all together.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

I hate the Gym. Have tried in the past even when it was free.

Riding, skiing(BC) and snowshoeing.

We have the fatbikes and lights so that will usually be the preferred activity but with deep snow we will use our Ski shoes and snowshoes to pack out trails to ride our fat bikes.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

Winter?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Lone Rager said:


> I get out and ride when I can, but I like spin classes and group computrainer sessions. I'm planning on getting a smart trainer this winter and trying Zwift etc.


 I too continue to spin the legs. I used to subscribe to the 'off season' notion of yore, but found out that such inactivity from the bike was a huge mistake.

So, I hit spin classes, ride outside when I can, xc ski and revisit life in the gym for the next 5-6 months.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

X-c ski as much as I can (last year we had no snow - yuck!) Fat bike. Mtb or road bike if we have no snow. I'm going to start running this winter to try to work up to 6 miles at a decent pace with an eye on doing some pedal, paddle, run triathlons next year.

I have to find a way to do some road biking outside or I go through a month of back pain in the spring while my body gets used to the road bike. For some reason, riding on the trainer doesn't help this.

Core and strength classes at gym. (I used to be a 'just say no' to the gym person, but I won a free membership and am really enjoying the 1/2 hour core & strength classes they offer.)

Trainer in basement as a last resort, but it's often the only way I can get biking interval work in.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Fat bike, snowshoe and hike.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Winter is probably my most active time on the bike. 

I love "weather" so a good blow and horizontal sleet will see me out enjoying it.

Even better is being first out the door after fresh snow. I love it that I can spend the whole day out in that.


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

Last year I took up back country XC skiing. I'm still a novice but I am looking forward to more of it this winter. Usually also have plenty of days to stay on the bike.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I get in around 100 days of skiing per season. All on telemark gear.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Get some lights, get a fat bike, ride year round. 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Mountain biking on the weekend, trail running before work on three weekdays per week. As always, thinking I'll put a bike on the trainer in the basement and spin a couple of nights a week, we'll see if this year is different and I actually do it.


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

Riding my fat bike in the snow. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Lay around and put on twenty pounds. Probably smoke more from boredom. Should be in decent riding condition again by June next year.


Oooops, guess that's what NOT to do.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

What is this winter you speak of? I live in San Diego so I'll be riding including night rides. Don't forget the post ride hydration :thumbsup:


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

Here in the Southeast (GA), if the rain doesn't keep me away, I'll ride through the winter BUT I will be training on my SS 29er.......I've built it up and done a quality job, and I'll use it to prep for going to Utah next summer - single-speeds are a great way to build power.......


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Concept II rower during the week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Wider rims and studded tires help me ride all winter. I love ice-biking on frozen rivers, lakes and ponds and riding on snow packed trails. I attend crossfit all year to build and maintain my strength. I plan to run this winter, weather permitting, to assist with cardio. I have a set of light snowshoes that can be used for trail running so I 'm going to give that a whirl. Looking forward to winter.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd tell you, but it's not forum appropriate!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

I saved up for rollers and a set of training wheels then spent that money on more winter clothing. I also ski and I'm pretty sure I do whatever MCS can't tell you he does.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Skiing powder, building a house, and a couple trips a week to the gym.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I drink a lot of beer.

And eat burritos.

Gives me plenty of 'stored' energy for the spring


----------



## Wrongturn (Jul 17, 2016)

Had the studded tires on for two weeks. Riding in the snow now. Once we get more snow, then XC skiing. Winter is great.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dirtrider127 said:


> What is this winter you speak of? I live in San Diego so I'll be riding including night rides. Don't forget the post ride hydration :thumbsup:


This ^^^ Out in Sedona this weekend and it's 80 degrees with nobody on the trails!!


----------



## plugp7 (Oct 8, 2011)

06HokieMTB said:


> I drink a lot of beer.
> 
> And eat burritos.
> 
> Gives me plenty of 'stored' energy for the spring


Nice one mate.
Walk the dog and drink craft beer. Job done.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Looking forward to it cooling down so I can get out and ride more...


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Pre-dawn and night riding as much as I can, fat riding when I feel like it, gym and running throughout the week. The last part is the struggle, but I have extra motivation this year.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

The big one is we took up skate skiing last winter....talk about a cardio workout! I workout twice a week, skate once or twice a week, alpine ski one or twice a week.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Retired. Still try to ride as much as I can, although the wind and rain the last few weeks has hampered my excursions. I do bodyweight workouts, and some light weights, at home. Nearest gym is 30 miles. We are going to snowbird this winter to Arizona, hope to get a lot of riding in while receiving winter storm alerts from home on my cell.


----------



## guidoStow (Oct 1, 2016)

Fat bike on the weekends, gym and road bike on the trainer during the week...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I bought a rowing machine. Using it pretty much every day. Up to twenty-five minutes at the highest resistance setting and hoping to build it up to maybe forty.

Dark when I go to work, dark when I get home. Still cycle to work but the roads are mostly lit and that's less than thirty-minutes on the bike. Might cycle round Arran on Saturday but decent rides like that are rare in the winter.



Velobike said:


> I love "weather" so a good blow and horizontal sleet will see me out enjoying it.


Weirdo ;0)


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll spin 3 days a week and lift twice weekly. Maybe some XC and downhill skiing 

A bunch of walking, too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

ravewoofer said:


> I'll spin 3 days a week..


No way I could do that. I get dizzy after a few seconds!


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Night rides until snow cover. Then snowboard. Swim laps & spin on the trainer to fill the gaps.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Xc ski mostly, some BC after powder snow, some skate ski when the meadow crusts over. Cutting and burning firewood, shoveling a quarter mile driveway. Maybe throw a bacon party in Feb.


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

Make mtb season 12 months a year! Gear up properly with the right clothing, bike, tires, lights, etc and you will be surprised how enjoyable year long riding can be.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Riding my @$$ off.... here in Fountain Hills, Arizona!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Rolling down a slight incline, here in Fountain Hills, Arizona! ;0)



Scott In MD said:


>


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

backpack, backcountry bowhunts!!

its why i mtn bike, actually.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

This is why we love SoCal year round baby. I can't stand a gym, when it rains raquettball is a great work out.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> This is why we love SoCal year round baby. I can't stand a gym, when it rains raquettball is a great work out.


Where can you play sissy, oh I mean racquetball?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Where can you play sissy, oh I mean racquetball?


And why is that sissy Mr. MCS?..it is a very fast game, and a great work out. Way better than Tennis and it sure beats going to a sausage fest at the gym. 👍


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

camp10 said:


> MB season is winding down (at least for me) in the upper midwest. Part of it is due to the lack of daylight. I rode the other morning and I started and finished in the dark....that just isn't much fun for me.
> 
> I'll get a few more rides in on the weekends, but that will be it. I joined Anytime Fitness (24 hour gym with locations all over), and they will be putting a workout plan together for me to follow. I told them that I want to be in shape for skiing this winter, and ready to hop on the bike next spring.
> 
> What are you planning to do to keep fit this winter?


Same as last winter, trying to get in around 25 hours on the bike in November along with weight lifting, 35 in December with weights, then up the hours on the bike in January and February. Snow, ice, and Winter don't always comply - so the indoor exercise bike is in the basement. (Big screen TV to watch and floor fans to help keep me cool.)



__
https://flic.kr/p/jdyCg2
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I've got all the cold weather gear to ride outside when I can.

https://www.roadbikerider.com/riding-skills/basic-skills/640-what-to-wear-in-various-weather


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> And why is that sissy Mr. MCS?..it is a very fast game, and a great work out. Way better than Tennis and it sure beats going to a sausage fest at the gym. 👍


I'm just giving you ****. Where do you play?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'm just giving you ****. Where do you play?


👍 there is a place called Pay n Play in Glendora...is like coin up laundry lol, havent been there in a little bit. The only downside is super hot. Ive played at the YMCA as well.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> 👍 there is a place called Pay n Play in Glendora...is like coin up laundry lol, havent been there in a little bit. The only downside is super hot. Ive played at the YMCA as well.


There's not many places to play. My gym used to have 7 or 8 courts. Now It only has two.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> There's not many places to play. My gym used to have 7 or 8 courts. Now It only has two.


I know is not very popular. Those pay n play might have other locations.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Rolling down a slight incline, here in Fountain Hills, Arizona! ;0)


(Chuckle)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

Riding in the winter in Georgia is not bad with thermal tights and top baselayers but the rain (if we ever get any, man its been dry!) sometimes makes it to nasty to ride. going to try the free bikejames work out for a month or so and see if i can tell a difference. also been thinking about yoga to keep my joints loose and things flexible.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

camp10 said:


> MB season is winding down (at least for me) in the upper midwest. Part of it is due to the lack of daylight. I rode the other morning and I started and finished in the dark....that just isn't much fun for me.
> 
> I'll get a few more rides in on the weekends, but that will be it. I joined Anytime Fitness (24 hour gym with locations all over), and they will be putting a workout plan together for me to follow. I told them that I want to be in shape for skiing this winter, and ready to hop on the bike next spring.
> 
> What are you planning to do to keep fit this winter?


You're in Wisconsin.

Purchase a fat bike and go ride. Lots of groomed fat bike trails in the state and more are popping up as the years go by.

I fat bike ride with a local group every Thursday night during the winter. On the weekends I'll do one full day of riding somewhere.

Tomorrow night I'm going on a group ride with lights on the bike. November is shaping up to be a mild month so far. Plenty of riding opportunity right now on single track trails in the state.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Fat bikes are overrated. Get an old used HT off the Craiglists, throw some 2.5's on it, drop the PSI's, and go have fun in the snow. All for under 300$. 

Weed and smack make the dreary winter months while away at a comfortable pace, too.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Crankout said:


> Fat bikes are overrated. Get an old used HT off the Craiglists, throw some 2.5's on it, drop the PSI's, and go have fun in the snow. All for under 300$.


1.) Fat bikes aren't overrated.

2.) The groomed fat bike trails in WI don't allow tires under 3.8" wide.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

Still riding dirt in early November, but when the snow flies I'll snowshoe pack some of the local singletrack and break out the Mukluk. Sometimes we get great packed trails, other times snow doesn't get packed before another dump. That makes it hard to get it packed down. It would be great if we could get a dedicated group to pack the more remote sections of trail.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

prj71 said:


> 1.) Fat bikes aren't overrated.
> 
> 2.) The groomed fat bike trails in WI don't allow tires under 3.8" wide.


Fat bikes are overrated....and people make up rules all the time.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jeffscott said:


> Fat bikes are overrated....and people make up rules all the time.


Fatties are great when you're in an area that requires a fattie? Kinda like condoms!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll be fat biking plus, I have Bowflex Revolution and a Max.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

NYrr496 said:


> I'll be fat biking plus, I have Bowflex Revolution and a Max.


You mean they have fat + now. Jesus, where does it end?


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I took the dog for a 30min run in the pitch black, pre-dawn morning.

It sucked.

But then I felt great the rest of the day.

We'll see who wins the battle tomorrow: me or the alarm


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Generally, fattie ~3". Fat > 3". Sorta like the diff between pleasingly plump and obese.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Know what else I'm dying to do? Ever see the roller Surly built out of logs? II don't need it for exercise but I think it's cool as hell and I want to make one.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Crankout said:


> Fat bikes are overrated. Get an old used HT off the Craiglists, throw some 2.5's on it, drop the PSI's, and go have fun in the snow. All for under 300$.
> 
> Weed and smack make the dreary winter months while away at a comfortable pace, too.


2.5's don't make a fat bike. What you been smokin? Oh wait, never mind.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Scott In MD said:


> Riding my @$$ off.... here in Fountain Hills, Arizona!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 68 y/o the Cold Winter in Boston kills me. I'll be joining you at MMP and the Competitive Trails.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

One 14 mile MTB ride on the weekend if the weather allows. My trail on base perks real good after a rainy day. Or a 30 mile rail trail on my Hybrid if I feel like it if the weather has been dry. Usually I do a 3 mile run before work at least twice a week. I've been lucky to get the runs in between rain/snow at 0630 the past few years. If all else fails, we have ellipticals in the gym downstairs where I work.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Zwift.... it's become a complete and utter revelation to me.... It's the difference between riding and not riding. My weight has dropped, my fitness has increased, i'm better, faster, stronger and lighter....

All due to racing some random pixels on a screen.... it's as real as you want it to be and my competitive side is in full effect.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

leeboh said:


> 2.5's don't make a fat bike. What you been smokin? Oh wait, never mind.


Your mom's weed, a thankyouverymuch!


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

I try to ride all winter, both road and mountain.



weeksy950 said:


> Zwift.... it's become a complete and utter revelation to me.... It's the difference between riding and not riding. My weight has dropped, my fitness has increased, i'm better, faster, stronger and lighter....


I've been thinking about giving zwift a try, but I hate exercising on stationary equipment (have never bought a turbo trainer for this reason) and I'm worried I will grow bored with it and then will I have spent money on something I won't use. What's your experience on the boredom factor? Is the "gamefication" of training enough to keep you interested?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Snow bike, mountain bike, hike, ski, board. Lots of play with lights, might take some long lunches to play.

Last winter I spent 1000 hours remodeling two bathrooms while my MCL recovered (snowboarding). My wife loves her soaker tub and heated floors, but I'm over the house stuff.

I will be working on my Promaster camper van, it's getting an electrical system, fridge, folding dinette bed, some storage, and maybe a diesel heater.

We'll also head south for some warm weather riding and the occassional trip over the hill for some mud riding


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Crankout said:


> Fat bikes are overrated. Get an old used HT off the Craiglists, throw some 2.5's on it, drop the PSI's, and go have fun in the snow. All for under 300$.
> 
> Weed and smack make the dreary winter months while away at a comfortable pace, too.


2.5s work fine on s snowy road after the plow comes around, but they won't float on snow packed trails, hell, even 4" tires don't float the soft stuff without some packing.

Maybe you're smoking to much of your mommas smack


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

woodway said:


> I try to ride all winter, both road and mountain.
> 
> I've been thinking about giving zwift a try, but I hate exercising on stationary equipment (have never bought a turbo trainer for this reason) and I'm worried I will grow bored with it and then will I have spent money on something I won't use. What's your experience on the boredom factor? Is the "gamefication" of training enough to keep you interested?


Funnily enough, i posted this on another forum about an hour ago

Zwift, my journey, my weight and my fitness. « Singletrack Forum

Just thought i'd write a little piece for anyone considering Zwift as their winter training option.

I borrowed a turbo, speed sensor etc 6 weeks ago from a couple of mates and joined Zwift. I wasn't exactly sold on it before hand, but i wanted and felt i needed to get in more riding time, so what did i have to lose.

I started the journey and weighed in at 16st 7lb on the 1st Oct. In October i logged in 600km of riding, about 150 of that was outdoors, but the remainder was logged in a virtual environment.

I also got involved in Zwift racing, which being a bloke, pushes you harder, faster, further than you'd ever think. Along with Stravaing myself against mates times who i felt were somewhere in my fitness levels, this again gave me a push at times when needed.

But it wasn't just the mates, it was the Zwift world, the actual figures on screen, the current Watts, the W/Kg and the HR data, it showed me where i can push, where i need to back off and quite importantly, where my strengths and weaknesses lie in cycling.

It's also FUN.. fun staying ahead of random rider XYZ, or trying to catch rider ABC.... you don't know them, thy don't exist, but who cares, they're competition and fun.

I now sit here exactly 1 stone lighter than i started 6 weeks ago, along with faster, stronger, i've done a Gorrick race and finished higher than i ever thought i could or would..

Just wanted to say, don't rule it out, it may be virtual, but damn it's effective.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> 2.5s work fine on s snowy road after the plow comes around, but they won't float on snow packed trails, hell, even 4" tires don't float the soft stuff without some packing.
> 
> Maybe you're smoking to much of your mommas smack


Yes they will and they will also cut through to a more consolidated layer sooner...

Anything with snow is very condition dependant...we have a large hill with lots of singletrack and offtrack riding...and we get lots of snow and a 6 month winter.

A few years ago I rode up there every Saturday. There were several fat bikes up there as well.

My point is that more often than not my 2.5 inches tires were much faster than the fat bikes...

But certainly on occasion the fat bikes were faster.

The trails would range from icy to 12 inches of fresh powder.

One big problem with the fatties is when the snow gets deep enough that float really starts to matter, very often the pedals start dragging in the snow as well....

When the snow gets to the bottom bracket you are pretty much done with riding.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

My own private Idaho...keeps me rocking.




















Another shitty day in paradise
And another.
And another...
Until the trails dry out.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Get some lights, get a fat bike, ride year round.


The correct answer.

I confess to eating words on fat bikes. My wife said no, we shared one and rented, and now we go into this season with a pair of them.

Night rides are great. My favorites are in more quiet places but last night some bike posse pals met at a fun ride spot and hearing freeway didn't bother me when I looked at the sky or ahead of the berms.

You don't have to break the bank for great lights. Earlier I got an expensive system with remote batteries. We have a pair of Bontrager Ions and NightRider Lumina. The Bontragers are great, have GoPro mount compatibility, and are superb powerful portable flashlights. Wise use of low, med and high beams let me be out for hours on one charge.

Gyms are just not for my wife and I. We can keep reasonable shape all year by getting out in winter and it's beautiful.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

It's finally cool enough to ride after the incinerator of summer in Texas. Weather is down in the 70s during the day. Looking forward to riding all winter. And weight lifting....


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)

Don't know for sure, but it's gonna involve IPA and Pint Glasses.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Since the brain uses the most calories, I'm trying a new program of thinking about women as much as I can during the day. 
It seems to be working, as it also distracts me from eating.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Ericmopar said:


> Since the brain uses the most calories, I'm trying a new program of thinking about women as much as I can during the day.
> It seems to be working, as it also distracts me from eating.


Eric, you should be shagging them not thinking of them. Then you'd have another organ that uses a lot of calories.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Eric, you should be shagging them not thinking of them. Then you'd have another organ that uses a lot of calories.


The problem with that is, we have something that mimics a woman, but isn't actually a woman here in S. Nevada. 
We have mostly Clositusdruggis Houswifuss. 
Real women are very rare and don't live long in our climate. 
Somehow Bulgarian girls are naturally immune, but there isn't enough to go around. 
We have some darling Persian gals too and they love the desert, and can make a hell of a meal from rattlesnake, cactus and humus, but they're all married.


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

Fat Biking


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> 2.5s work fine on s snowy road after the plow comes around, but they won't float on snow packed trails, hell, even 4" tires don't float the soft stuff without some packing.
> 
> Maybe you're smoking to much of your mommas smack


 Black tar what? Umm, never mind. 4"? That's why we ride 5" tires in New England on the trails. And yes, packed trails rock. Hence the snowshoes and xc skis first.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Forster said:


> Don't know for sure, but it's gonna involve( IPA) Porter, stout and barleywines and Pint Glasses.


 Options are a good thing, like 2 fingers of single barrel bourbon at a good proof.


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

2.5's on snowmobile trails are no fun. Thus the Fatboy.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

eating avocado and almonds, doing squats. and icebike-ing...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

singlesprocket said:


> eating avocado and almonds, doing squats. and icebike-ing...


That is impressive. I hate avocados.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> That is impressive. I hate avocados.


:lol:

I'm fueled on plants too. Awesome riding Chris... and that trail is not not groomed!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> 2.5s work fine on s snowy road after the plow comes around, but they won't float on snow packed trails, hell, even 4" tires don't float the soft stuff without some packing.
> 
> Maybe you're smoking to much of your mommas smack


Not enough of the latter it seems!

I used to participate in a weekly urban ride throughout the winter months (plenty of snow, ice and cold), and we'd ride off-road. I used my winter rats for those rides, which were basically old Craigslist hardtails that were fairly disposable after a few seasons of salt, etc. Of course, they were tougher to ride vs.a fattie, but we managed.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Retire.

John


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

How does that go again? I missed going to the gym today and that makes something like thirty years in a row now. I hate the gym, so I'll just ride fat during the winter. It's SE Michigan and we don't get much snow anyway.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Unexpected winter snow with more snow than expected on top of it, about to take the fat bike out 

To stay fit over the winter:. HTFU and go ride. Get a fat bike, don't know what your missing. Especially being even without snow, can just go make your own trails, choose your own path and have some fun. Learn better tech skills and such.

Winter isnt the time to sit on a trainer, its the time to really gain more bike handling skills because conditions are so far from perfect. You'll be amazed what it does for you come spring.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

First week this month just ended...

11:18 hours of exercise. Bike. Weights. Walking.

Wash. Rinse. Repeat.

Week. After week. After week.

Live long and prosper...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

2 hrs of pushing through the snow, scenery like this makes winter riding worth it 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> 2 hrs of pushing through the snow, scenery like this makes winter riding worth it
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Wow! You all get hit over on the East side of the state. We got a very light dusting, that melted by noon. 50 degrees tomorrow - and then...

Regardless, Ma Nature will make it white going forward at some point (probably this week). Fat Bikes, studded tires, basement trainers - 'tis the season.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya we got hammered, weren't supposed to, you were supposed to get most of it. Be 40ish tomorrow so will thin it down a fair bit then get good and cold later this week. Make for good hero snow for blasting around on the fatties. Wet snow with a little melt, good freeze creates a nice crust. Now well just need about 0.5-1" of snow over the top of that and will be great snow riding.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------

